# Missaukee turkey/snow mobile trails



## LowerPeninsulaSportsmen23 (Dec 20, 2013)

LakeCityMi said:


> I live in the area with 4-wheel drive I don't know any trail you can't get down. You need to watch out for areas where the water washed parts of the trail away, but still passable in a 4-wheel drive. Wet wet wet.
> 
> I'm specifically talking about the snowmobile trail at 7 mile at the Missaukee/ Kalkaska county line.
> 
> ...


----------

